# Brand New Apple iPod Mini (Silver) 4GB



## parasuta2004 (May 15, 2005)

Everything you love about iPod just got tinier. iPod mini lets you bring along enough music for a three-day weekend getaway in a package so small you’ll forget you’re carrying it. Until people ask you about it, that is. Fashionably Compact Apple engineers squeezed all the best features of iPod into a case weighing just 3.6 ounces and smaller than any cell phone(1). iPod mini features an anodized aluminium case that resists stains and scratches. The case weighs practically nothing, but protects iPod mini in your pocket, purse or backpack. Recessed in the case to keep its surface pristine wherever you lay it, the 1.67 inch (diagonal) backlit screen displays full song names and more. Like its (slightly) bigger brother, iPod mini gives you over 25 minutes of skip protection and lasts up to 8 hours on a single battery charge. So you won’t pay a penalty for miniaturization. Can Touch This In fact, all the features of iPod are still under your thumb. Always striving for perfection, Apple engineers moved the iPod’s buttons under the wheel. The iPod mini Click Wheel gives you the enhanced durability and sensitivity of the iPod Touch Wheel, with buttons underneath. The Click Wheel takes best advantage of miniscule space and lets you scroll single handedly though 1,000 songs from your iTunes music collection. You’ll find such thoughtful construction only from Apple. Because try as they might, the competition can’t touch this. Oh, one other minor detail, you can choose your iPod mini in one of five trend-setting colors: silver, gold, green, pink or blue. (All shiny.) The iTunes Music Store Build a collection of music on your iPod mini with songs downloaded from the iTunes Music Store. Choose from hundreds of thousands of songs you can preview and buy with just one click. The iTunes Music Store stays open 24/7 — right on your Mac or Windows PC. Within a minute of finding a song you like, you can own it. You can make unlimited playlists, burn individual songs to CD as many times as you like and take all your music with you wherever you go on your iPod mini. Autosync your iPod mini with Mac and Windows iTunes 4 lets you organize your music on your Mac or Windows PC and automatically transfer it to iPod mini. Whether you’ve ripped your CD collection to MP3, bought music from the iTunes Music Store or made your own track with GarageBand, you can take it with you wherever you go. Your iPod mini includes both a FireWire and a USB 2.0 cable for high-speed transfer from your Mac or PC. In fact, you can move an entire album from your computer to your iPod mini in seconds flat. With the industry’s only true Auto-Sync, your iPod mini is always up-to-date, mirroring the latest changes you’ve made in iTunes. And if your collection on your computer is bigger than iPod mini, you can let iTunes automatically choose a selection of songs to fill it up. Games, Calendar, Contacts & Notes Behind the Click Wheel of your iPod mini await features that make it the world’s best digital music player. Listen to your music as you fall asleep, and wake up with music or an alarm. Store a copy of your contacts, calendar and to-do lists on your iPod mini. Or keep anything from store restaurant reviews to nightlife guides, and news articles to exercise routines — right at your fingertips. iPod mini also includes four fun games you can play anywhere, a feature you’re sure to appreciate the next time you’re standing in line or waiting for someone. You can even play your music as the soundtrack to the games— Music Quiz, Solitaire, Brick and Parachute. Package Contents iPod Mini, earbud headphones, a convenient Belt Clip, AC adapter, Firewire cable, USB 2.0 cable. Shipping Weight: 4 lb


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Can some1 pls ban this guy?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

why dude? whats the point in posting this?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

wow. goofy.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't think this poster qualifies for "banning", but yup, this board sure is getting less relevant as the days pass. Many good posters just don't come by any longer, and more and more lamers like this one are "taking over", it seems.

Where have all the good posters gone? Long time passing....

Mel

Edit: having just read this person's post regarding 17" powerbook auction, I retract my statement that he/she does not qualify for banning. Ban please....


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Spam. Dammit, it just gets in everything doesn't it. Maybe it's time for a new registration system.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*we have forums for a reason*

These postings do not belong on anything but the forsale forum and I would suggest that they do not even belong there as they are just eBay come ons

Moderators please please MODERATE before ehMac just becomes a dumping ground for those who want to promote their eBay crap. 

You have to stop these kinds of posts and posters before they become endemic


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Holy $#!T guys... keep your knickers on! This was posted like, and hour and 40 minutes ago!


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Understand your comment Mr Mayor*



ehMax said:


> Holy $#!T guys... keep your knickers on! This was posted like, and hour and 40 minutes ago!


You cannot be here 24/7 but its now 1hour and 40 minutes +++++ and the postings and poster are still here. Several members have posted their concern and I think you have to agree that these postings are against the policy of ehMac 

Perhaps you should dump the postings and then you can decide if the poster is a person that we as the members or you as the Mayor want to be posting this kind of post. Several of us apparently got "out knickers in a bunch" really quickly. It only shows how much we all care about the integrity of ehMac as a forum


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I posted at 6:57 and the user was banned at 6:58. His/her two posts were spam, and we have a zero tolerance policy on that when we notice or are alerted to the situation. 

Thanks to members who do send alerts to the mods regarding spam.


----------

